# UFC Nixes Chael Sonnen vs. Lyoto Machida



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

*Lyoto Machida: “If Sonnen really wants this fight, I’ll sign it immediately, no probl*

Speaking via Tatame Magazine, Machida said:

“I think that’s great, I’m excited to do that. He’s coming back now, wants to fight, and I really think it’s a good fight for me. If Sonnen really wants this fight, I’ll sign it immediately, no problem at all.”

When asked whether the UFC’s been in contact over who he’ll face next inside the octagon, Machida said:

“Nothing yet, that’s the problem. All of the potential opponents are set to fight, and I think I’ll just have to wait. Rampage will fight Jon Jones, Franklin fights Minotouro, Phil Davis vs Rashad, so I’ll have to wait for the definition of these fights so start my training focused.”

When asked about people saying he could possibly be the man to defeat current light heavyweight champion, Jon Jones inside the octagon, Machida said:

“When this fight was rumored, I was very focused on that, but I do believe I have weapons to fight well against him, but that’s not my problem yet. I believe in my game, in my training, but I can’t stay thinking in this fight now, I have to focus on my next opponent, but I believe I can defeat him.”

Machida was last in action in May when he defeated and retired UFC “Hal

http://www.tatame.com/2011/07/04/Lyoto-Machida--If-Sonnen-really-wants-this-fight-Ill-sign-it-immediately


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> Speaking via Tatame Magazine, Machida said:
> 
> “I think that’s great, I’m excited to do that. He’s coming back now, wants to fight, and I really think it’s a good fight for me. If Sonnen really wants this fight, I’ll sign it immediately, no problem at all.”
> 
> ...


I would enjoy this. 

With nobody, who isn't already matched up, worthy of Machida in the LHW divison Sonnen would make for a nice little feather in Machida's cap.

I think Sonnen's mouth may have written another check his ass can't cash. :thumb02:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I really hope this fight never happens. It just seems so pointless.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I really hope this fight never happens. It just seems so pointless.


why is that? Machida will kill sonnen? Or sonnen will win? The way i see this fight is sonnen opens his mouth to get what he wants. At the end of the day machida whoops his ass or sonnen shows he is he a great fighter and can back up those words.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I just watched today like 8 or 9 videos of Sonnen interviews on youtube Damn, the guy is ultra-charismatic! I'd put him right behind Vince McMahon on the that list. Unbelievable personality.

Frankly, I want Machida to face Sonnen. Recently, we've had lots of upsets in MMA, so I wouldn't be surprised at all if Sonnen threw Machida on his back and rode him for 15 minutes. Of course, it seems unlikely, but you never know, you just never know.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Lyoto said it perfectly!! There is really nobody to fight for him right now unfortunetly.. 

he would be out 5,6 months perhaps..

I really hope Dana makes this happen. They could even fight at a 200 lbs catchweight if neccessary 

Lyoto doesn't weigh more anyway^^


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lyoto would murder Sonnen, it wouldn't even be a close fight.

The thing is, Sonnen won't be able to take Machida down. Unlike Anderson, Machida has freaking sick TDD and grappling, and would stuff Sonnen all day long. It would be a striking battle and Sonnen would not last.

Vs. Anderson, I'd say Sonnen wins, but that's only cause of wrestling, all other aspects Anderson destroys him. This is much like that fight, only Sonnen's wrestling won't do any good here.

Fight is not that interesting for this reason, to be honest. I see it as a slaughter.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

now sonnen, lets calm it down a bit.. lets just pretend you didn't say shit to lyoto and lets worry about getting another shot at anderson. 

I will say sonnen has balls but I dont think he's serious about fighting lyoto. I've been nice up until this point but in reality lyoto would destroy chael, entirely one sided and I would not be surprised to see lyoto dominate then finish chael. 

You know that one guy at the gym you train at? The one who you are really sure would just beat your ass into the ground? Lyoto is that guy for chael.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

tune-up fight with machida :confused02::confused02: Machida via submission


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Would love to see this fight! I highly doubt the fight would happen though - Sonnen should fight a top MW: Munoz, Stann or even have a rematch with Maia.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Sonnen Vs. Machida Likely For (u.s.) Fall*

Just as I said the above:

http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=7179



> A fight between Chael Sonnen and Lyoto Machida is all but a done deal.
> 
> Sources close to the situation tell Fighters Only that Sonnen will be making his UFC return at light-heavyweight and is almost certain to face the Brazilian former champion.
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT, I hope it's true.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice reply from Lyoto.

I say, why the hell not ? It'll be funny watching Sonnen getting stuffed, Sumo tripped on his back, messed around with and picked apart with strikes.

Machida KO by one of his uber flying knees, as Sonnen shoots in for a tired,slower, takedown after being stuffed all night long, and struck in the face.

EDIT - re fightersonly article Cool, lets do this then !


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Just as I said the above:
> 
> http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=7179
> 
> ...


OMG this is EPIC :thumb02:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

damn, he escaped prison but still wants to get raped

boy is crazy:confused03:


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Lyoto Machida has the 2nd highest TDD% in the UFC behind GSP and third highest of all time.

Sonnen might get a miracle TD and win 1 round via blanketing after about a dozen attempts.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

woah

this fight will happen unless chael bitches out like a coward.

I give my word if chael bitches out i will dedicate my sig and avatar to making fun of this cowardly bitch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Lyoto knows he would toy with Chael.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

Im guessing they have lyoto's number on speed dial for an injury replacement for anyone of those fights


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This fight is perfect on so, so many levels.raise01:

ultimately it will be the perfect shortcut for Chael back to a title shot.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Chael Sonnen outgrappled, and KOed. Is it Christmas already? 

Also: The first article where Machida talks about Sonnen. Is it wrong that in my head it was in the UFC's brazilian translation voice-over guy's voice? (not Soares)


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

So would Sonnen move up in weight or does Machida go down in weight?


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> So would Sonnen move up in weight or does Machida go down in weight?


When Chael talked about it he mentioned moving up in weight, so methinks the fight happens at 205. I could see Chael asking for a catchweight as his built-in excuse for when he loses, though.


----------



## Conjo (Jul 28, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> When Chael talked about it he mentioned moving up in weight, so methinks the fight happens at 205. I could see Chael asking for a catchweight as his built-in excuse for when he loses, though.


I think he mentioned in an interview with Ariel Helwani that he would like to have a fight at LHW while he tries to get down in weight to make 185 after his long lay-off, so no need for anyone to go up or down in weight.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Be careful what you wish for Chael. Looks like Lyoto heard the comments. Bad matchup for Sonnen. I'll give him props for having the balls to call him out but this would be a fairly one sided slaughter imo.​


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

All i hope for in this fight is that chael comes in clean. Machida is gonna kick his ass so bad it would make the couture vs toney look more competitive. I an convinced chael has a better chance of getting caught again with roids than he does of beating machida.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

demoman993 said:


> Be careful what you wish for Chael. Looks like Lyoto heard the comments. Bad matchup for Sonnen. I'll give him props for having the balls to call him out but this would be a fairly one sided slaughter imo.​


I will bet half my account on this one! Free money if ever I've seen it!

Sonnen beat up on the feet, Sonnen won't be able to take him down and if he gets him down, he will be swept or submitted. 

Sonnen is a true idiot to request this 'on his way down to middle'. What a complete idiot, Lyoto is sure getting the easy names on the resume after the Rampage 'loss'. Probably a very good thing for his confidence before he takes on JBJ once Page and possibly Rashad are beat up.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> I will bet half my account on this one! Free money if ever I've seen it!
> 
> Sonnen beat up on the feet, Sonnen won't be able to take him down and if he gets him down, he will be swept or submitted.
> 
> Sonnen is a true idiot to request this 'on his way down to middle'. What a complete idiot, Lyoto is sure getting the easy names on the resume after the Rampage 'loss'. Probably a very good thing for his confidence before he takes on JBJ once Page and possibly Rashad are beat up.


that is what gets me about this guy he talks big but has never defeated any a level fighter. His claim to fame is defeating another wrestler in okami and getting caught. I don't know wtf he is thinking probably taught machida will not accept. machida did kill the guy who chael thinks is the greatest in randy, he also said many times silva was ducking machida since machida will kick his ass. If silva kicked his ass why would he want machida? Revenge for what he did to randy?


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

*Sonnen vs. Machida "All But A Done Deal" For The Fall.*



> A fight between Chael Sonnen and Lyoto Machida is all but a done deal.
> 
> Sources close to the situation tell Fighters Only that Sonnen will be making his UFC return at light-heavyweight and is almost certain to face the Brazilian former champion.
> 
> ...


 http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/7/4/2258836/sonnen-vs-machida-all-but-a-done-deal-for-the-fall


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

All I can say is... swwweeeeeeeeeeeeeett


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

See this thread:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/92390-lyoto-machida-if-sonnen-really-wants-fight-i-ll-sign-immediately-no-probl.html


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think Lyoto would crush Silva and Chael and I love Chael.



Lyoto has never, in his entire career, been taken down via double-leg. 



However Chael is an ultra-resourceful, gritty, brawler and GnP'er. I wouldn't be shocked to see Chael drop Lyoto or be able to take him down each round.


Remember that if Silva vs. Chael was a three round fight like this will be, Chael would be the defending champ.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll never count Chael Sonnen out again.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I think Lyoto would crush Silva and Chael and I love Chael.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lyoto's strength is against wrestlers or brawlers. He wouldn't be able to handle Silva's striking.

Too bad it was a championship match, which are 5 rounds long. Maybe Dana will grant him a rematch with a 3 round fight next time to be fair. :sarcastic12:

Although, I do agree with you in that Lyoto is a mismatch for Chael.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

NotDylan said:


> I'll never count Chael Sonnen out again.


i was doing that after the silva fight...but as time passed i found out he has something in him which was 3 times over the legal limit which may have helped him. Giving that he is clean machida should kill him easily.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> See this thread:
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/92390-lyoto-machida-if-sonnen-really-wants-fight-i-ll-sign-immediately-no-probl.html


Arnt those articles different?? If you are attempting to make all machida-sonnen related information to be posted in there, i hope your not. Some people only read the thread starter post, so if more information is somewhere in the other pages, they might miss it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> i was doing that after the silva fight...but as time passed i found out he has something in him which was 3 times over the legal limit which may have helped him. Giving that he is clean machida should kill him easily.


Yeah... Steroids make your SUPER MAN!! Chael will be the same fighter he always was.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

Yesss!! Make it happen! War Sonnen!


----------



## trulez (Aug 1, 2007)

I want both of them to lose, please make it so.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

hes not even funny. i dont get why people would like him, except to see him lose - which i believe he will


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah... Steroids make your SUPER MAN!! Chael will be the same fighter he always was.


which is not very good lol. I know steroids don't make you superman but it begs the question how good is chael sonnen? I know since 2008 he been on with that bs and has been taking synthetic testosterone. He is 4-2 in that time period each time he has look better and better. Those two loses have been at the hands of silva and Maia.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> why is that?


1.) Chael is coming off a loss, a year lay off and is a smaller name than Machida, who is coming off a win. Not exactly sure how they would justify the match up to begin with. 

2.) If Chael were to win, he'll probably just move back down to MW. A win in a completely different weight class shouldn't do anything for him at MW. Not to mention Machida losing would f*ck up the already dry list of LHW contenders, unless UFC wants to go down the Strikeforce route and give Machida a shot after a loss.

3.) If Machida wins, it shouldn't do much for him either. He'd be beating a guy who is coming off of a year lay off and is fighting in a weight class above his usual one. 

All in all, I just find it to be a very dumb match up in the long run. The winner won't be gaining much and the loser will be pushed far back.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> 1.) Chael is coming off a loss, a year lay off and is a smaller name than Machida, who is coming off a win. Not exactly sure how they would justify the match up to begin with.
> 
> 2.) If Chael were to win, he'll probably just move back down to MW. A win in a completely different weight class shouldn't do anything for him at MW. Not to mention Machida losing would f*ck up the already dry list of LHW contenders, unless UFC wants to go down the Strikeforce route and give Machida a shot after a loss.
> 
> ...


agree...btw i rewatch the silva fight i counted twice that chael took him down. The rest of the time it was silva's fault. That two legit take downs one of them was silva's fault like he did in the vitor fight. With that being said i still don't think chael can take machida down. Silva did stop his takedowns in the championship rounds.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

As far as title pictures are concerned... this fight = pointless.

As far as my own personal enjoyment is concerned... this fight = winning.

I cant wait. Ive no idea what will happen. I hope Lyoto knocks Sonnen the fook out... but who knows. Sonnens wrestling >>> every wrestler Lyoto has faced.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> agree...btw i rewatch the silva fight i counted twice that chael took him down. The rest of the time it was silva's fault. That two legit take downs one of them was silva's fault like he did in the vitor fight. With that being said i still don't think chael can take machida down. Silva did stop his takedowns in the championship rounds.


Yea putting my Chael nut hugging to the side, I think it's safe to say Machida would win this handily.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> As far as title pictures are concerned... this fight = pointless.
> 
> As far as my own personal enjoyment is concerned... this fight = winning.
> 
> I cant wait. Ive no idea what will happen. I hope Lyoto knocks Sonnen the fook out... but who knows. Sonnens wrestling >>> every wrestler Lyoto has faced.


I have a hard time believing chael is that good of a wrestler. Re watching that silva fight has made me jump to this conclusion.
R1-silva takes him down, chael jumps on top
R2-silva throws a kick sonnen catches it takedown(vitor like)
R3-Chael double leg
R4-Chael does for the double leg silva stuff,chael reveral
R5-sliva slips chael jumps on top


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

K...had to skip through all the posts.

YES...YES...YES!!! *doing cartwheels*

I would put down $100 on Lyoto maybe more depending on the odds. Lyoto is my money maker. Put down money on the Rashad fight and Shogun I. Didn't put down money on the Couture fight although I should have.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn...I see it already. He's gonna get JUDO CHOPPED in the neck. BTW: Where is Judo Chop. 

Chael is gonna be in for a world of hurt. Machida does well in scrambles, excellent takedown defense, and has solid BJJ. Most important of all he has a very good base from his Karate foundation. I already see it. Chael is gonna get bloodied in a three round loss or even get TKOed. 

After this fight I believe Chael's relevance will fade into the sunset.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> *As far as title pictures are concerned... this fight = pointless*.
> 
> As far as my own personal enjoyment is concerned... this fight = winning.
> 
> I cant wait. Ive no idea what will happen. I hope Lyoto knocks Sonnen the fook out... but who knows. Sonnens wrestling >>> every wrestler Lyoto has faced.


I have to respectfully disagree with the bold part. The winner will get a title shot the loser won't. = not pointless

The rest is the most reasonable post in the thread. What's up with that?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I have a hard time believing chael is that good of a wrestler. Re watching that silva fight has made me jump to this conclusion.
> R1-silva takes him down, chael jumps on top
> R2-silva throws a kick sonnen catches it takedown(vitor like)
> R3-Chael double leg
> ...


I dont disagree. My point still stands. Lyoto hasn't faced any decent wrestlers. Rashad has some decent wrestling, but that was in the middle of his, "I can strike fools" period. I dont think he even tried once to wrestle Machida.

Having said that, if I *had* to predict something... I fancy Lyoto to shut Sonnen down completely.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I dont disagree. My point still stands. Lyoto hasn't faced any decent wrestlers. Rashad has some decent wrestling, but that was in the middle of his, "I can strike fools" period. I dont think he even tried once to wrestle Machida.
> 
> Having said that, if I *had* to predict something... I fancy Lyoto to shut Sonnen down completely.


how about randy,tito. LHW is tricky no one dominates with wrestling. Its a tool u have but at lhw its knockout or tap out pretty much.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Arnt those articles different?? If you are attempting to make all machida-sonnen related information to be posted in there, i hope your not. Some people only read the thread starter post, so if more information is somewhere in the other pages, they might miss it.


Same articles from 2 different websites. I'm not attempting to do that, just thought I'd point out that it'd already been posted elsewhere. No biggy at all


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> how about randy,tito. LHW is tricky no one dominates with wrestling. Its a tool u have but at lhw its knockout or tap out pretty much.


Good points. However, I consider Sonnen a better MMA wrestler then all of them. A prime Randy might open up more debate for me. Tito is just raw and very strong. The most trouble ive seen Machida having with any kind of grappling, is in the clinch with Rampage. I thought he would be able to shrug Page off with ease but that wasn't the case. Although Lyoto didn't quite look himself until the end of that fight. The second Shugun fight was something that affected him mentally, I think.

Anyhoo... I'm very keen to see more of Lyoto vs good wrestlers. Thats my main point. I'm of the belief that Lyoto has some of the best grappling in the game. I want to confirm whether this is true or not. Going against Sonnen will answer more questions, I hope.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> *As far as title pictures are concerned... this fight = pointless.*
> 
> As far as my own personal enjoyment is concerned... this fight = winning.
> 
> I cant wait. Ive no idea what will happen. I hope Lyoto knocks Sonnen the fook out... but who knows. Sonnens wrestling >>> every wrestler Lyoto has faced.


Man, imagine what this would do for Sonnen if he pulls it off? Beating up a top 3 (okay, 5) fighter and very recent champion of the division above his - I guarantee he gets the next title shot at MW should he win. For Machida however, not so much - he'll still probably need another win after Sonnen to earn his shot at the LHW belt.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Chael has the most active threads on the forum when he's not fighting.

this could be big.:happy04:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

The only way he wins is by lying on Machida for 3 rounds but i think MAchida would sub him and if it stays standing Sonnen's getting Tko'd or decisioned.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Man, imagine what this would do for Sonnen if he pulls it off? Beating up a top 3 (okay, 5) fighter and very recent champion of the division above his - I guarantee he gets the next title shot at MW should he win. For Machida however, not so much - he'll still probably need another win after Sonnen to earn his shot at the LHW belt.


You have a point. I guess Sonnen was always going to get his title shot if he wins his warm-up fight. Regardless of opponent. The dude has some stones requesting Machida, I'll give him that!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> You have a point. I guess Sonnen was always going to get his title shot if he wins his warm-up fight. Regardless of opponent. *The dude has some stones requesting Machida, I'll give him that*!


If you look up "walk the walk" you find this pic


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

Has Sonnen ever been Ko'd, I see Machida picking him apart over 3 rounds for a decision win.


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

georgie17891 said:


> Has Sonnen ever been Ko'd, I see Machida picking him apart over 3 rounds for a decision win.


he lost once by cut to jeremy horn but thats not really a real stoppage and once to terrry matrin but that was a corner stoppage so again it doesnt really count like gsp's corner stoppage doesnt count as a real stoppage against penn


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

georgie17891 said:


> Has Sonnen ever been Ko'd, I see Machida picking him apart over 3 rounds for a decision win.


Terry Martin, he has never fought an elite striker that has been healthy . He did fight a anderson silva with a rib injury coming off of knee surgery though. However silva was out striknig him while being on his back.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida grappling skills standing up are second to none in MMA.



khoveraki said:


> Remember that if Silva vs. Chael was a three round fight like this will be, Chael would be the defending champ.


You can't say that! Silva knew it was 5, changes everything also an Triangle attempt.



Soojooko said:


> As far as title pictures are concerned... this fight = pointless.
> 
> As far as my own personal enjoyment is concerned... this fight = winning.
> 
> I cant wait. Ive no idea what will happen. I hope Lyoto knocks Sonnen the fook out... but who knows. Sonnens wrestling >>> every wrestler Lyoto has faced.


This would be incredible Huge for both guys!! How can you say that??

After Lyoto destroys him, he gets an instant title fight! They are basically the same weight, they only fight in different weight classes.. because one of them wasn't able to make it too the top without drugs and science weight cutting :thumb02:

The other one is just a natural born Fighter, who weighs in way below the limit to compete against HW's.


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Machida grappling skills standing up are second to none in MMA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


machida has never faced a great wrassler like chael, rasha dis the best machida has vsed but rashad never tried wrestling with him so that is invalid, also i have noticed machida has looked a lot bigger and bulkier and a bit slower than when he first vsed shogun and pre shogun


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> This would be incredible Huge for both guys!! How can you say that??
> 
> After Lyoto destroys him, he gets an instant title fight! They are basically the same weight, they only fight in different weight classes.. because one of them wasn't able to make it too the top without drugs and science weight cutting :thumb02:
> 
> The other one is just a natural born Fighter, who weighs in way below the limit to compete against HW's.


Both these guys would have got a title shot with one more win. regardless of opponent. That's what I'm meaning. Lyoto isn't somehow jumping further ahead in the queue because he's fighting Sonnen. He's due his title shot anyway. As is Sonnen.

Basically, both these guys could have taken easier fights, knowing full well a win = a title shot. That they asked for each other is awesome. They are both brave warriors.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Both these guys would have got a title shot with one more win. regardless of opponent. That's what I'm meaning. Lyoto isn't somehow jumping further ahead in the queue because he's fighting Sonnen. He's due his title shot anyway. As is Sonnen.
> 
> Basically, both these guys could have taken easier fights, knowing full well a win = a title shot. That they asked for each other is awesome. They are both brave warriors.


It might be me but this fight is a fan fight. Like logically it makes no sense but from a fan's perspective it\s the closest thing to a superfight the ufc can deliver. I just want to see sonnen get his ass kick. Hell i want to see that more than edgar vs maynard 2,cain vsjds, jsp vs sheilds. Chael sonnen has done a great job of establishing a brand his his trash talking.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> It might be me but this fight is a fan fight. Like logically it makes no sense but from a fan's perspective it\s the closest thing to a superfight the ufc can deliver.


Nicely put.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

joestevens said:


> machida has never faced a great wrassler like chael, rasha dis the best machida has vsed but rashad never tried wrestling with him so that is invalid, also i have noticed machida has looked a lot bigger and bulkier and a bit slower than when he first vsed shogun and pre shogun


Shows how little you know. Machida fought some of the best Wrestlers and Judokas in the Sport.

Well Lyoto found his perfect weight right now it seems. In the Couture fight he had his footwork back and still carries heavy Knock Out Power.



Soojooko said:


> Both these guys would have got a title shot with one more win. regardless of opponent. That's what I'm meaning. Lyoto isn't somehow jumping further ahead in the queue because he's fighting Sonnen. He's due his title shot anyway. As is Sonnen.
> 
> Basically, both these guys could have taken easier fights, knowing full well a win = a title shot. That they asked for each other is awesome. They are both brave warriors.


Well, thing is there is no easier fight for Lyoto at 205 then Chael Sonnen.

Chael is a great, great Fighter.. but this is like Diaz vs. GSP.. a horrible, horrible matchup for Chael.

Silva was a great Matchup but why do I feel the need to explain that every single time..



marcthegame said:


> It might be me but this fight is a fan fight. Like logically it makes no sense but from a fan's perspective it\s the closest thing to a superfight the ufc can deliver. I just want to see sonnen get his ass kick. Hell i want to see that more than edgar vs maynard 2,cain vsjds, jsp vs sheilds. Chael sonnen has done a great job of establishing a brand his his trash talking.


Exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Shows how little you know.
> 
> ...
> 
> Silva was a great Matchup but why do I feel the need to explain that every single time..


Do you like it, all the way up there, on your own?


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

I think in a roundabout way this is Sonnen calling out Silva.

I think that in Sonnen's world he sees it as he beats Machida and then Silva sill come running to avenge the loss. Sonnen knows he doesn't deserve a rematch after getting subbed so this is a way of getting a reaction out of Silva. 
There is bad blood anyways so the build up would be more intense if Sonnen beat Machida then went round running his mouth.

Trouble for Sonnen is like many people here I can't see him beating Machida...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> I don't seek training advice from actors for the same reason I don't seek health advice from strippers,


- chael









> Kick him in the nuts and run! it's your only chance.


 - Steven Seagal:laugh:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

This is such a bad fight for Sonnen.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Shows how little you know. Machida fought some of the best Wrestlers and Judokas in the Sport.
> 
> Well Lyoto found his perfect weight right now it seems. In the Couture fight he had his footwork back and still carries heavy Knock Out Power.
> 
> ...


I know who you are
















Hello............




























Coldcall


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

gazh said:


> This is such a bad fight for Sonnen.



Or maybe, a career defining one. The one that finally puts to rest all of the BJJ jokes as well as the joke known as the "Machida Era" sending his ridiculous fanboys back to point sparring or badminten or whatever they followed before they became instant MMA experts.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Most people are stupidly under rating Chael for this fight, like they did with Silva.

Machida's TDD is excellent and his over all grappling is at a very high level, but the best wrestler he has faced who actually tried to wrestle with him (Rashad doesn't count) was Tito Ortiz.

I think Chael will have a hard time getting Lyoto down, but it's very possible he could grind Machida down.

Very interesting fight, but........ Chael is a cheater and a liar and I can never ever root for a cheat such as him, I don't know how any true sports fan can root for cheats.

I hope Lyoto ******* wrecks him.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Or maybe, a career defining one. The one that finally puts to rest all of the BJJ jokes as well as the joke known as the "Machida Era" sending his ridiculous fanboys back to point sparring or badminten or whatever they followed before they became instant MMA experts.


I love Chael btw, he is probably in my top-10 and Machida isn't.. but i just feel Machida will be too fast and technical - He (lyoto) doesn't seem to like engaging and i suspect he will dance and pot shot him all night looking for a big strike like he did to Couture.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, it will be interesting to see what a non-drugged up Chael can do. I haven't read all the threads, but has anyone thought about the fact that this will most like be a "clean" Chael. Or, will Chael be stupid enough to risk his career by coming in all juiced up again? If not, he is going to have a hell of a time with Machida. My call...Machida will KO a non-roided Chael. Wrong opponent for your first fight back, buddy.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Well, it will be interesting to see what a non-drugged up Chael can do. I haven't read all the threads, but has anyone thought about the fact that this will most like be a "clean" Chael. Or, will Chael be stupid enough to risk his career by coming in all juiced up again? If not, he is going to have a hell of a time with Machida. My call...Machida will KO a non-roided Chael. Wrong opponent for your first fight back, buddy.


He'll probably come in roided, but get away with it some how.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

This will be an interesting match that tests Machida's TDD, and although he's shown strong TDD in the past, and Randy Couture admitted he was really hard to get a hold of, no one really has the take downs that Chael does. It baffles me that anyone is implying that a loss from either fighter will make the other irrelevant -- something which I think demonstrates just how fickle MMA fans can be. Chael is one loss removed from dominating Silva for 5 rounds, and Machida just walked through Couture. They're both amazing fighters who are both fully capable of making a title run.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> He'll probably come in roided, but get away with it some how.


Yep...I think it is the only way for him to be competitive. He has tasted its power and I think it will be too much for his ego to let go of. He had better do it right this time or his career, in the UFC at least, is over.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> So would Sonnen move up in weight or does Machida go down in weight?


Machida doesn't cut weight to make 205 and Sonnen wouldn't be cutting as much as he needs to make 185. Sonnen would be a little bigger on fight night.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't see why Sonnen doesn't stay at MW and get a rematch against Silva. The cynic in me rears its head when he switches weight divisions after he sat on Silva for 20 minutes and yet since he's been caught cheating he doesn't want a rematch?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Team Quest guys are really motivated to go against the best even though they are bigger. Henderson wants Fedor and Sonnen wants Machida... The chances of both of them are low, but you gotta love the spirit.


----------



## hugbees (Aug 8, 2010)

why the fall??! this should happen much sooooooooooooooner damn!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Be careful what you wish for Chael. I see Machida taking this decisively. You bet Machida is going to want to prove a point; I am sure Machida and Anderson have a friendly competition going on and the opportunity to abuse Chael the way AS couldn't should be a carrot Machida wouldn't be able to resist.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

This really doesn't make sense. Doesn't do anything for either of them. A win over Chael for Machida does absolutely nothing for his ranking in the division, where as hanging around for a bit in case someone gets injured is much better for his position. Hell if Rampage or Jones gets injured, Machida could be sliding right into either fight.

As for Chael, a win here doesn't help him get back to "his" middleweight title. 

I'm not really too thrilled about it. Chael has all the ability in the world to put Lyoto on his back. In a three round fight the advantage is for Chael.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ohhhh boy. Listen, I think Sonnen is one of the MW's top fighters but he's biting off way more than he can chew with this fight. Lyoto is a beast with insane takedown defense and a style that's going to have Sonnen chasing him all night... or at least until he gets his ass knocked out. I give this fight to Lyoto 9 out of 10 times. 

I like Sonnen as a fighter but think he should stick to MW where he's a true force.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

if this were to be the main event wouldnt it now be 5 rounds??


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

How is he supposed to takedown arguably one of the toughest fighters to take to the ground statistically next to GSP. Second his clinch work isn't going to work with Lyoto's sumo background. Third he's not going to be able to keep em down for long.

We're going to see a surpring finish in the 1st or a long protracted battle. Either way Lyoto will take it with Chael wondering why he called him out in the first place.


----------



## Ultrashock (Nov 19, 2006)

Man I hope this happens. This event falls on my birthday in my home town. How early do tickets go on sale? I saw 103 in Dallas, stacked card.

Anyway, I could see Lyoto out-wrestling Sonnen and if it stays on the feet, obviously Lyoto has a huge advantage. I think this is a bad match up for Sonnen, but I'm not counting him out.

95% of MMA fans were almost certain that Anderson would dispose of Sonnen within the first round with a nasty KO. We all know that was FAR from the truth.

I really like Sonnen, but I don't know how he wins this. Aside from striking, I'd say Lyoto could take Sonnen to the ground and submit him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Machida via flying ninja kick.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Lyoto is going to beat the hell out of him. I think Sonnen is in general a good fighter overall with very good wrestling but Rashad is a better fighter than him. He has a faster shot and far better striking and Lyoto shrugged him off like it was nothing and beat his ass. I don't think Sonnen could beat any of the top fighters at LHW. He won't have the advantages he has at MW physically over guys and there isn't any lack of grappling ability at the top of that division and all of them are better strikers than him. 

Machida does have some takedown vulnerabilities but they are from guys who are exceptional clinch grapplers and mostly judokas.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> I think Lyoto would crush Silva and Chael and I love Chael.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. The thing with these wrestlers and fighters like Chael, is that there really is no such thing as a bad match-up for them. They can be knocked out, they can be submitted, but no matter how poor their striking or how poor their submission skills, they will get in your face, they can put you on your back and they can completely demoralise you, without even hurting you very much. I'm not a fan of this kind of fighting, but it's effectiveness against ALL types of fighters is undeniable.

Talk about takedown defense percentages and who's fought who all you want, just don't be surprised if Sonnen puts Machida on his back and keeps him there. I think Machida is a good grappler, and I think he'll quite likely KO Sonnen when Sonnen is trying to set up a takedown, but one thing I do question about Machida is his in-fight mental toughness, which is what Sonnen likes to eat for breakfast.

We have to look at what Sonnen achieved against Silva and consider that Machida does not have 5 rounds against him. But also remember that 1) Anderson was injured and 2) Anderson strongly wanted to end the fight via submission, so perhaps let certain things happen... but that is speculation. I find Sonnen's fight record and Sonnen's fighting quite unimpressive, he doesn't put guys away even in many of his stoppage wins, it's from volume not damage or power, and he get's submitted a lot. BUT he is a complete pain in the ass to fight, and this type of fighter will frustrate his opponent regardless of skill differences.

Machida should KO him, his footwork is amazing and he counters so fast, as well as being more comfortable fighting at 205 than Chael will be. I think Chael has so much more to gain in this fight though.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm one of the few people that love Machida and Sonnen.

Very tough fight for me to pick. I'd say Machida should get the W, but I'll be rootin for Sonnen and enjoying the talk along the way.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, too bad Chael still doesn't have a license and I've read nothing to suggest that it'll be granted to him.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn it.

I usually love the Sonnen® #$%^ talk. This is so not his fight to win. He has some great tools, but Machida is just better in every way possible.

Nightmare match up for Sonnen. Props for calling out good fighters though.  In this sport, you never know.

Serra TKO GSP
Mir KO Nog
Gonzaga KO CroCop
Ortiz FINISHED a fight!?!?!?

I'll buy the card! :thumbsup:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

SM33 said:


> This. The thing with these wrestlers and fighters like Chael, is that there really is no such thing as a bad match-up for them. They can be knocked out, they can be submitted, but no matter how poor their striking or how poor their submission skills, they will get in your face, they can put you on your back and they can completely demoralise you, without even hurting you very much. I'm not a fan of this kind of fighting, but it's effectiveness against ALL types of fighters is undeniable.
> 
> Talk about takedown defense percentages and who's fought who all you want, just don't be surprised if Sonnen puts Machida on his back and keeps him there. I think Machida is a good grappler, and I think he'll quite likely KO Sonnen when Sonnen is trying to set up a takedown, but one thing I do question about Machida is his in-fight mental toughness, which is what Sonnen likes to eat for breakfast.
> 
> ...


all true but if this fight is a main event it would be a 5 round fight, right?


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but can't Chael apply for a license in any state? I thought I read something on here saying that he doesn't have to re apply to Nevada or California. I'm far too lazy to research this btw.​


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

it would have been smarter to call out shogun or rampage, i think he might wrestle f*** them


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I just don't understand the thinking behind the match. Nothing is guaranteed in this sport but the odds are stacked highly in Lyoto's favor. There are plenty of interesting match ups for Chael at MW (Vitor, Bisping, Belcher) before he gets a shot at the rematch with Silva and those are fights that are much more winnable for him. Plus, despite the fact that the Lyoto fight would be at LHW, a loss there puts him farther from title implications whereas right now everyone knows him as the loudmouth who put a whoopin' on AS before a last minute loss.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't like Machida or Sonnen, but ofcourse I will be rooting for Machida.

I see him hurting Sonnen standing badly, but Sonnen is tough so maybe not KO him. Sonnen will eventually get the takedown some time in the fight as he is a better standing grappler than Machida. Only problem is, Machida on the ground is so much better than Sonnen, he will easily either sweep, submitt or get back up and continue to hurt sonnen with striking. I see no way in hell Sonnen wins this.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> This really doesn't make sense. Doesn't do anything for either of them. A win over Chael for Machida does absolutely nothing for his ranking in the division, where as hanging around for a bit in case someone gets injured is much better for his position. Hell if Rampage or Jones gets injured, Machida could be sliding right into either fight.
> 
> As for Chael, a win here doesn't help him get back to "his" middleweight title.
> 
> I'm not really too thrilled about it. Chael has all the ability in the world to put Lyoto on his back. In a three round fight the advantage is for Chael.


There is no real reason to over analyse, machida is a team mate of his biggest foe.He beats machida his legend grows, it adds another cliff note to their feud & certainly gives him number 1 contender status. If he loses the ufc can spin it like he was brave enough to jump weight & go against an ex champ yada yada.But it essentially kills any chance of a rematch

My gripe is if sonnen beats machida it robs fans of seeing jones receive his biggest test..Why have a MW move up to knock off a potential contender.Which is why I wont believe this until it comes out from dana's mouth


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> My gripe is if sonnen beats machida it robs fans of seeing jones receive his biggest test..Why have a MW move up to knock off a potential contender.Which is why I wont believe this until it comes out from dana's mouth


Very interesting point you made. I think Machida is one of the few LHW's that can give JBJ problems. A loss would be a definite set back.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> all true but if this fight is a main event it would be a 5 round fight, right?


Yeah it would I hadn't even considered that. But because it's not a contender fight and presumably Sonnen will go back to MW afterwards, I doubt it'll be a main event, there are many big fights coming up much more worthy of main event spots.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't give Sonnen much of a chance here. He's going to have a very hard time landing any singles or doubles on Machida who is known for being elusive and keeping distance. In the clinch, I honestly give the edge to Machida, who has shown some great balance and amazing TDs from that range. On the feet it's a no brainer as to who has the better stand up. Machida takes this fight by UD most likely, since he's going to be dancing around a lot for fear of the take downs, but getting points with his punches and a few TDs of his own.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Or maybe, a career defining one. The one that finally puts to rest all of the BJJ jokes as well as the joke known as the "Machida Era" sending his ridiculous fanboys back to point sparring or badminten or whatever they followed before they became instant MMA experts.


Oh Oldie come on 

You told me you would learn from the Randy beatdown?! Flying Crane Kick to teeth remember?? 

Respect the Machida Era cause this Era ain't going nowhere in the next ten years!!



Kreed said:


> There is no real reason to over analyse, machida is a team mate of his biggest foe.He beats machida his legend grows, it adds another cliff note to their feud & certainly gives him number 1 contender status. If he loses the ufc can spin it like he was brave enough to jump weight & go against an ex champ yada yada.But it essentially kills any chance of a rematch
> 
> My gripe is if sonnen beats machida it robs fans of seeing jones receive his biggest test..Why have a MW move up to knock off a potential contender.Which is why I wont believe this until it comes out from dana's mouth


This fight would be the greatest thing since Lyoto won his belt!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Funny how opinions change  Before the Randy fight people would have said Sonnen will just wrestle **** Lyoto. 

I'm happy that Lyoto's Legendary TDD finally gets Legendary status against the best Wrestler in MMA (Chael Sonnen).




AmdM said:


> Machida doesn't cut weight to make 205 and Sonnen wouldn't be cutting as much as he needs to make 185. Sonnen would be a little bigger on fight night.


This is very true!! :thumbsup:



HitOrGetHit said:


> Machida via flying ninja kick.


and This 



PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm one of the few people that love Machida and Sonnen.
> 
> Very tough fight for me to pick. I'd say Machida should get the W, but I'll be rootin for Sonnen and enjoying the talk along the way.


Thats the only thing what I'm going to hate about this fight  Machida has to adore so much bull.shit before he can actually **** him up in the Cage!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess we'll get to really test Lyoto's mythical amazing TDD.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I guess we'll get to really test Lyoto's mythical amazing TDD.


Test? He's the best grappler standing up! Thats a Fact!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Test? He's the best grappler standing up! Thats a Fact!


Not everyone lives in Bobby Fairy Land. In real life machidas TDD isnt that great and his grappling is nothing to brag about. When you say something is fact the opposite tends to be the truth. Thats FACT.

I have never seen him show this crazy good grappling or TDD. He fought an OLD and slow Couture. He defended Titos take-downs by staying a mile and a half away from him (which is pathetic since *Titos SHOTS are like half of the octagon away, they have absolutely no setup*). If he cant risk getting closer to Tito then that makes me think he is absolutely petrified of getting taken down. Against Sonnen he will be running around but it wont matter, Sonnen will run right through him and put him on his prickly little ass. Id bet the roof over my house on that. If it was a title fight id favor Machida a little bit, BUT since its a 3 round fight then its Chael alllll the way. Either way... Chael is putting Machida down each and every round until it ends in a decision victory for Chael or a Submission victory for Machida.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't think Brock or GSP's wrestling is better than Chaels? I agree he's way up there in the list, but he always takes so much damage even from the top.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Breadfan said:


> You don't think Brock or GSP's wrestling is better than Chaels? I agree he's way up there in the list, but he always takes so much damage even from the top.


The 3 best Wrestlers in MMA are 

Jones
Sonnen
GSP

you can all put them on number 1.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> The 3 best Wrestlers in MMA are
> 
> Jones
> Sonnen
> ...




Ben Askren?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Breadfan said:


> Ben Askren?


who?

If you want to put him ahead of that list, then go ahead.

You might as well go with Daniel Comier then ;D


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

1: When the **** has Couture been young and fast?

2: Yeah, maintaining good range and distance is usually an effective way to stay upright.

3: Main events are also 5 rounds. Still want to bet that house of yours? I live in an apartment I'll gladly take it.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> who?
> 
> If you want to put him ahead of that list, then go ahead.
> 
> You might as well go with Daniel Comier then ;D


This guy.










I still can't believe how he held on to that foot. F*cking animal.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Chael will ignore Machida's feints and counters, grab him, slam him down, and proceed to not finish him. Whether or not Machida gets back up, or KOs Chael at the start of round 2 or 3 and ultimately win, I honestly don't know. Machida's a beast. I put nothing unexpected past Machida. But this fight will get to the ground. Machida will be bloodied. It will not be easy or one-sided if it goes Machida's way. This will not be a sequel of Machida-Couture. 

I tend to predict a UD, Sonnen 29-28.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Sonnen is a clown show but Lyoto is a small LHW and Sonnen a big MW. I'm not sold on Lyoto's tdd. Sonnen can eat a couple punches on the way in for a td and probably be fine. I want nothing more than Machida to KO Sonnen, preferably in some incredibly embarassing fashion but I think Sonnen will do to Machida what he did to Silva only not get triangled. Yes, Machida's tdd is better than Silva's but I don't think it is as good as some are making it out to be.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Machida via some sort of choke.. PROBABLY A TRIANGLE CHOKE! lololol


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

gazh said:


> This is such a bad fight for Sonnen.


Agreed. Sonnen has less than stellar stand up and Lyoto has absurdly good TDD... Gonna be a long night for Chael


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> 1: When the **** has Couture been young and fast?
> 
> 2: Yeah, maintaining good range and distance is usually an effective way to stay upright.
> 
> 3: Main events are also 5 rounds. Still want to bet that house of yours? I live in an apartment I'll gladly take it.


1Couture was faster when he was younger. Thats just common sense.

2. Keeping a mile long distance is not something that will work against someones wrestling like Chaels. Its one thing when your fighting Tito who as i said shoots from couple yards away. Its another thing when you have Chael who will run in Machidas face and punch him then finish it off with a double leg takedown. Thats how every round will go until 25min are up or Machida subs him.

3. I bet the roof over my house that *"Sonnen will run right through him and put him on his prickly little ass"*. If you want to make that BET then il gladly WAGER anything. 3 rounds or 5 rounds Sonnen will still take Machida down. If you think he wont then your just in dream land.

I wish you had more points because id love to have a wager on it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> 1Couture was faster when he was younger. Thats just common sense.
> 
> 2. Keeping a mile long distance is not something that will work against someones wrestling like Chaels. Its one thing when your fighting Tito who as i said shoots from couple yards away. Its another thing when you have Chael who will run in Machidas face and punch him then finish it off with a double leg takedown. Thats how every round will go until 25min are up or Machida subs him.
> 
> ...


You mean when he won the UFC LHW Championship when he was in his 40s? Then he won the UFC HW title when he was in his 40s?
Saying he beat Randy because he was "old and slow" is one of the most absurd things I've ever seen...the guy has been old and slow for the last 10 years.

Also, that 2nd point was funny. Who do you think Lyoto is? Yushin Okami? He'll get put on his ass if he tries to swarm all over Lyoto.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> You mean when he won the UFC LHW Championship when he was in his 40s? Then he won the UFC HW title when he was in his 40s?
> Saying he beat Randy because he was "old and slow" is one of the most absurd things I've ever seen...the guy has been old and slow for the last 10 years.
> 
> Also, that 2nd point was funny. Who do you think Lyoto is? Yushin Okami? He'll get put on his ass if he tries to swarm all over Lyoto.


You are making these statements up. Iv never stated he beat Couture cause Couture is old. I said he "FOUGHT AN OLD AND SLOW COUTURE" he was able to stop Couture from taking him down because Couture was Older and Slower. Could Machida have beaten up Couture from 5 years ago?? Yeah its possible. Not siding one way or the other.
Chael get put on his ass by Lyoto?? Wow you lost your mind. Glad you said that so now i know that im talking to someone that's just doesn't know anything or is completely on Machidas nuts. Either way you are completely delusional. Hope this fight happens just so your imaginary land gets put into question.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> who?
> 
> If you want to put him ahead of that list, then go ahead.
> 
> You might as well go with Daniel Comier then ;D


ha ha ha. raise01:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> The 3 best Wrestlers in MMA are
> 
> Jones
> Sonnen
> ...


Sonnen should not be on that list.

He has great take downs and dodgy take down defense (damian maia lol) and great control but he never passes guard, he just sits in full guard.

The top three mma wrestlers are Jones, GSP and Cain Velasquez.


----------



## burdy (May 22, 2011)

*Chael Sonnen: "Machida took one of Couture's teeth. For that I'm taking three of his"*

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...h-For-that-Im-going-to-take-three-of-his.html



> UFC President Dana White has repeatedly stated that current UFC middleweight champion Anderson Silva is the best fighter in the world. If so, one has to wonder where Chael Sonnen fits into that equation.
> 
> Last August the stellar UFC contender dominated Silva for four-and-half rounds before being caught in a triangle choke in MMA's version of a hail-mary pass.
> 
> ...


good luck with that!


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

"I should be the reigning champion," Sonnen told MMA Fight Corner presented by FiveKnuckles.com. "I punch a guy 300 times, he punches me a couple and they call him the champion? In what parallel universe does that make you the winner? I am the champion. I've been the champion."

Wow- he really is delusional. 

What makes Silva the winner? How about the fact that YOU TAPPED? That you fell into that triangle after having the fight sewn up- a clear 50 45 if not a few 8 rounds for Silva- speaks less to Silva's prowess and more to your stupidity.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Sonnen should not be on that list.
> 
> He has great take downs and dodgy take down defense (damian maia lol) and great control but he never passes guard, he just sits in full guard.
> 
> The top three mma wrestlers are Jones, GSP and Cain Velasquez.


That was a throw, not a typical takedown. I would love to have seen Maia try a double leg on Chael.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Do people forget Sonnen actually had a hard time taking Silva down? He landed 3 out of 7 attempts. One per round with the other two rounds going to ground via a Silva slip and a knockdown (can't remember which rounds those occured, haven't wathed the fight in a while)

Silva with bruised ribs couldn't get back up once being taken down. If (and that's a big if imo) Sonnen gets Machida down, Machida will pop right back up. 

This isn't even a fight imo. Machida takes this wherever and however he wants.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

M.C said:


> Lyoto would murder Sonnen, it wouldn't even be a close fight.
> 
> The thing is, Sonnen won't be able to take Machida down. Unlike Anderson, Machida has freaking sick TDD and grappling, and would stuff Sonnen all day long. It would be a striking battle and Sonnen would not last.
> 
> ...



I think that just about sums it up. Machida's TDD ranges from very good to unreal at times, and it's also the way he moves around the ring that makes it very difficult to shoot on him. And I think he'd learn from Anderson Silva not to underestimate Sonnen's striking and even if he was able to get a takedown, I can't see Machida staying down for long than 10 secs. Not the best match up for Sonnen.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> That was a throw, not a typical takedown. I would love to have seen Maia try a double leg on Chael.


How does it matter what kind of take down it was? judo throw, single leg, double leg, greco slam, a take down is a take down and Chael Sonnen got dumped onto his ass by Damian Maia with ease.

95 percent of Jon Jones' take downs are throws from the clinch.

Chael is not a top three MMA wrestler. top 10, without a doubt, top 5, possibly.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Do people forget Sonnen actually had a hard time taking Silva down? He landed 3 out of 7 attempts. One per round with the other two rounds going to ground via a Silva slip and a knockdown (can't remember which rounds those occured, haven't wathed the fight in a while)
> 
> Silva with bruised ribs couldn't get back up once being taken down. If (and that's a big if imo) Sonnen gets Machida down, Machida will pop right back up.
> 
> This isn't even a fight imo. Machida takes this wherever and however he wants.


Agree with all of this.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> You are making these statements up. Iv never stated he beat Couture cause Couture is old. I said he "FOUGHT AN OLD AND SLOW COUTURE"


I think his title should change from "all around nice guy" to "all about wordplay sematical guy" :bored04:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I see Sonnen losing more than one tooth & eventually being choked as usual.
I'm not sold on Machida at all & I think most of it was hype (Machida era & so on) he's a good fighter, top 5 LHW but I see him getting lower and lower on the rank with new breed fighters coming in all the time. Shogun beats him every time, I see Jones Demolishing him & Phil Davis or Rashad LnP him (maybe) and Rampage is 50/50. Other than that ATM there is no other LHW that beats him imo. Having said that he is a terrible terribl matchup for Fail S. He's too good/fast on the feet and will slap Sonnen around easily. I think Machidas wrestling is overrated but good & Sonnen will eventaully get him down, where he will get submitted or just pushed/scrambled away & further hurt standing, maybe even finished.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I see Sonnen getting easily shrugged off for most of the match before walking into a straight shot from Lyoto that rocks him and Lyoto finishing him off.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> "There's a couple of things going on there," Sonnen explained. "Wanderlei tells me that he's going to send me to the dentist. And I'm thinking, 'the receptionist generally sets those appointments, but if you know the phone number to my local dentist, I guess you could.' Then I'm thinking, 'Is he threatening me? I'm an American gangster, you are an immigrant from Brazil. Are you sure you want to go down this road with me? That's a threat?
> 
> "Hey Wanderlei, let me give you a threat. I will cut the power to your house and do a home invasion. You will hear me climbing up the stairs in a pair of night vision goggles I bought in the back of 'Solder of Fortune' magazine. The next thing you'll hear is me picking the lock of your bedroom door and taking a photograph of you in bed with the Nogueira brothers working on your jiu-jitsu. I will post said photograph at www.DorksFromBrazil.com with password: not required, username: not required.
> 
> "It's funny when Wanderlei says he's got to defend Brazil. Wanderlei's not popular in Brazil. Wanderlei, you are from Brazil stupid, you left it. You pay taxes in America. You started a business in America. You send your kids to an American school. You employ American's. You were made a millionaire by an American company. If you love Brazil so much, why'd you leave it. It's cause he doesn't and the Brazilian people know that. So this big gimmick that all these guys like Anderson and all these guys that talk Portuguese and pretend they're from there, what they like to do is act like, 'Oh, we're not Americanized, we haven't even learned English, but then they run they're businesses in complete English as they're taking your dollar and your mastercard. But on video they act like they haven't taken the time to learn English and it's phoney. Those Brazilians are all phoney and they suck."






> "Look, I've fought 15 black-belts. I beat 12 of them, and finished six of them. So to act like I've got some kind of submission or jiu-jitsu deficiency just isn't true. I know how to get out of triangles, I stopped five of his triangles on that very fight. Now with that said, I'm not trying to say I don't work on it, I work on everything, but there's no deficiency there."






> "There's a man you may of heard of called Randy Couture, and Machida took one of his teeth. And for that I'm going to take three of his," said Sonnen. "But, I'm not only willing to take on Machida just because of Randy, it's also that easy fight thing and I'm trying to ease my way back into the pool so I'm calling out bums."


Thank you chael for singlehandedly preventing this forum from dying of boredom over the summer.

i can't wait to see karatekid lose those teeth:thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

> "I should be the reigning champion," Sonnen told MMA Fight Corner presented by FiveKnuckles.com. "I punch a guy 300 times, he punches me a couple and they call him the champion? In what parallel universe does that make you the winner? I am the champion. I've been the champion."


Maybe what you should be asking is why you would submit to a guy who punched you just twice?


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

oldfan said:


> Thank you chael for singlehandedly preventing this forum from dying of boredom over the summer.
> 
> i can't wait to see karatekid lose those teeth:thumb02:


You ain't kidding man. That guy stirs the pot like no one else.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't get why using Demian Maia as a reference to TDD is valid. Maia has insane wrestling. He's an effective judo blackbelt, has fast shoots, can pull guard from a sprawl, and he's got wicked TDD himself. Munoz and Maia's wrestling was just about even in their fight imo, to me Maia's shot looked visibly faster than Munoz'.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Zenhalo said:


> "I should be the reigning champion," Sonnen told MMA Fight Corner presented by FiveKnuckles.com. "I punch a guy 300 times, he punches me a couple and they call him the champion? In what parallel universe does that make you the winner? I am the champion. I've been the champion."
> 
> Wow- he really is delusional.
> 
> What makes Silva the winner? How about the fact that YOU TAPPED? That you fell into that triangle after having the fight sewn up- a clear 50 45 if not a few 8 rounds for Silva- speaks less to Silva's prowess and more to your stupidity.



I was about to quote the same exact sentence and write the same response, you read my mind!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Thank you chael for singlehandedly preventing this forum from dying of boredom over the summer.
> 
> i can't wait to see karatekid lose those teeth:thumb02:


For the first time I actually found Sonnens smacktalk mildly interesting. Thats just because he seems a bit pissed off at the moment & it's not his normal retarded nonsence. I'd bet my good name Sonnen reads alot of shit on the internet & he is now actually kind of pissed at people on forums trolling him for looking scared in the car with Wandy.


> "Look, I've fought 15 black-belts. I beat 12 of them, and finished six of them. So to act like I've got some kind of submission or jiu-jitsu deficiency just isn't true. I know how to get out of triangles, I stopped five of his triangles on that very fight. Now with that said, I'm not trying to say I don't work on it, I work on everything, but there's no deficiency there."


Hahahah look he's upset, See Sonnen, you troll us & we troll you right back. 

This shit is ultra funny to me.

Edit: also he didn't beat 12 blackbelts and finish 6 of them, thats just made up BS lol
any Sonnen-fan want to list those wins/finishes and I would be very interested to see what he's talking about. I checked his wiki & can't find them. He did however lose 11 times & almost always get finished, and not just by blackbelts.


----------



## minimal crimina (Apr 1, 2011)

Summing up the fight in topics:

-Sonnen goes for TDs and get consistently stuffed by Lyoto (godlike TDD mode on);

-Sonnen, frustraded, tries to bang and gets tooled standing, eating some leg kicks and straight leftys from Machida;

-Sonnen finnaly tries desperately to clinch, Machida turns "Tito Ortiz multiple knees" mode, then half dead Sonnen gets thrown around Thiago Silva's style and get submitted or TKOed on the floor by The Dragon.

The end.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Personally I didn't think he looked scared in the car, just didn't want to deal with the possible repercussions of pissing off a wild animal in a closed environment. That being said, I thought it was the punk thing to do for him to talk smack about Wandy afterwards when he had every opportunity to say in his face though, that's the coward thing to do.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't wait to see Machida put Fael on his back and smack him around like a little girl.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

> "I punch a guy 300 times, he punches me a couple and they call him the champion? In what parallel universe does that make you the winner? I am the champion. I've been the champion."


Here Chael, let me bring you back into reality.

You punch a guy with busted ribs 300 times (while not leaving a mark on him in the process), he punches you a couple times off of his back and hurts you, then submits you. That's why he's the champion, you choked once again on the big stage. 

Not excited to see Chael fight again, one of the least entertaining guys in MMA.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> The next thing you'll hear is me picking the lock of your bedroom door and taking a photograph of you in bed with the Nogueira brothers working on your jiu-jitsu. I will post said photograph at www.DorksFromBrazil.com with password: not required, username: not required.


OMG :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I don't get why using Demian Maia as a reference to TDD is valid. Maia has insane wrestling. He's an effective judo blackbelt, has fast shoots, can pull guard from a sprawl, and he's got wicked TDD himself. Munoz and Maia's wrestling was just about even in their fight imo, to me Maia's shot looked visibly faster than Munoz'.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

As much as he jokes about BJJ being ****, he sure likes to lay on top of men and "ride" out a win


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*..Sonnen at it again...lol!*

...Sonnen obviously wants to avenge Randy's highlight loss to Machida cause he called him out right after the fight. I lost all respect for Sonnen after juicing the Anderson fight. He's another Brock without ever having a UFC belt. Brock ran his mouth against Cain saying " After I beat Cain Velasquez, I'm going to have a Corona & a buritto". That seemed to point in a racist, disrespectful direction to me. Lesnar paid for it dearly with a half-moon scar that will now be a target and will get opened up like a faucet if he gets clipped with another odd-angle flush punch. As for Sonnen once he passes a piss test and beats a top middleweight opponent---Clean, then he can have Machida and get KTFO. Remember- Machida is a way better wrestler than Anderson and his body lock up against the cage is tight. Just ask Thiago Silva having Lyoto's back against the cage then got swept and put to sleep just like that...


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sonnen is going to whip his ass and make the LHW have one less viable contender.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Sonnen is going to whip his ass and make the LHW have one less viable contender.


Sig bet? And as many credits bet as you want? 

Err I only sig bet paid members, but if you get paid I shall re-issue the challenge! However I'll bet you any # of creds on this fight


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Soakked said:


> As much as he jokes about BJJ being ****, he sure likes to lay on top of men and "ride" out a win


Yep, he doesn't do guard, because it's "gay" to have a man between your legs but he doesn't mind beeing between the legs of another man, even face first  And hugging in a Borat-suit is all good too lmao.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I should neg you for reminding me of that awful scene in that movie. He face was all in there man


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im not sure how one can knock a guys teeth out by laying on top of him tapping him in the face with 2 pillow hands?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep he had pillow hands while roided, now unroided he have super down feather pillow hands.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

would love to see him get ktfo by silva if he ever gets a rematch


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This fight ain't happening they say at this site:

http://mmajunkie.com/news/24289/sources-chael-sonnen-vs-lyoto-machida-not-on-ufcs-fall-docket.mma



> A fight between onetime middleweight challenger Chael Sonnen (25-11-1 MMA, 4-4 UFC) and former light-heavyweight champion Lyoto Machida (17-2 MMA, 9-2 UFC) is not happening.
> 
> Sources close to the promotion today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that the fight was briefly entertained but did not become a reality after being heavily rumored for the fall, possibly at UFC 136.
> 
> ...


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Someone really needs to break it to this guy that he was on roids for that fight. 
300 punches:










vs 10 punches:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

So there is a strong possibily he does not get his license back ? Or does he have it already?


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Typical Sonnen comment, kind of funny in an F-you in your face way, but it’s also getting predictable his “shock” value act. I actually think Machida takes this one, Sonnen needs to WIN a fight and STFU for a while.

You have to EARN the right to say those things.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

In all fairness, Sonnen does mark up easy, and Silva doesn't. Some fighters are hard to mark up like BJ penn for example.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Zenhalo said:


> "I should be the reigning champion," Sonnen told MMA Fight Corner presented by FiveKnuckles.com. "I punch a guy 300 times, he punches me a couple and they call him the champion? In what parallel universe does that make you the winner? I am the champion. I've been the champion."
> 
> Wow- he really is delusional.
> 
> What makes Silva the winner? How about the fact that YOU TAPPED? That you fell into that triangle after having the fight sewn up- a clear 50 45 if not a few 8 rounds for Silva- speaks less to Silva's prowess and more to your stupidity.


He is not delusional he's a clown. I am pretty sure he doest belive half the stuff he says.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Basically in order for Chael to get re-licensed in the state of California he needs to appear before the commission and explain why he lied and take responsibility. Most of the other state athletic commission's respect each others disciplinary actions and you can pretty much bet Nevada won't license him either until he explains himself. For some reason Chael is under the delusion that this is going to magically go away or everybody's just going to forget about it. If he would have just told the truth and admitted he lied he would have probably gotten another suspension and be free and clear by now.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Zenhalo said:


> "I should be the reigning champion," Sonnen told MMA Fight Corner presented by FiveKnuckles.com. "I punch a guy 300 times, he punches me a couple and they call him the champion? In what parallel universe does that make you the winner? I am the champion. I've been the champion."
> 
> Wow- he really is delusional.
> 
> *What makes Silva the winner? How about the fact that YOU TAPPED? That you fell into that triangle after having the fight sewn up- a clear 50 45 if not a few 8 rounds for Silva- speaks less to Silva's prowess and more to your stupidity.*


LOL! I guess Sonnen forgot that little detail.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Sonnen should not be on that list.
> 
> He has great take downs and dodgy take down defense (damian maia lol) and great control but he never passes guard, he just sits in full guard.
> 
> The top three mma wrestlers are Jones, GSP and Cain Velasquez.


Sonnen has much better Top Control as Cain which = Wrestling more then passing somebodys guard. Also how do you know that Chael couldn't pass the guard with ease?? He is known for staying there and his GnP.

The Maia Takedown was an incredible Judo throw. This has Zero to do with Wrestling.



Mckeever said:


> How does it matter what kind of take down it was? judo throw, single leg, double leg, greco slam, a take down is a take down and Chael Sonnen got dumped onto his ass by Damian Maia with ease.
> 
> 95 percent of Jon Jones' take downs are throws from the clinch.
> 
> Chael is not a top three MMA wrestler. top 10, without a doubt, top 5, possibly.


Jones is a Greco guy.. Sonnen is a Freestyle Wrestler

Two different Worlds.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

minimal crimina said:


> Summing up the fight in topics:
> 
> -Sonnen goes for TDs and get consistently stuffed by Lyoto (godlike TDD mode on);
> 
> ...


Lol well said :thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Sonnen has much better Top Control as Cain which = Wrestling more then passing somebodys guard. Also how do you know that Chael couldn't pass the guard with ease?? He is known for staying there and his GnP.
> 
> The Maia Takedown was an incredible Judo throw. This has Zero to do with Wrestling.
> 
> ...


Chael is known for lying in people's guard using pitter patter punches to avoid being stood up and to "look busy".

He's actually admitted himself in interviews.

Jones would toss Chael around like a rag doll.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Chael is known for lying in people's guard using pitter patter punches to avoid being stood up and to "look busy".
> 
> He's actually admitted himself in interviews.
> 
> Jones would toss Chael around like a rag doll.


Well, Jones is almost a HW and Chael would have a pretty big physcial disadvantage.. so yes I think he would.

Chaels GnP is what he is known for, like I mentioned.

His Top Control is excellent.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Well, Jones is almost a HW and Chael would have a pretty big physcial disadvantage.. so yes I think he would.
> 
> Chaels *pillow hands are* what he is known for, like I mentioned.
> 
> His Top Control is excellent.


I fixed it for you. 

Frankly I'm surprised you're defending Sonnen so much in this fight. He's got about as much a chance to win as Couture did. He'll look like he's moving in slow motion, just like everyone but Shogun has.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I fixed it for you.
> 
> Frankly I'm surprised you're defending Sonnen so much in this fight. He's got about as much a chance to win as Couture did. He'll look like he's moving in slow motion, just like everyone but Shogun has.


I defend Sonnen? 

I know what he can do and how good of a Wrestler he actually is. I just appreciate his skills.

I would do the same thing with Nick Diaz if it were the case.. but unfortunetly it's not!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

> Earlier this week, Fighters Only reported that a fight between former light heavyweight champ Lyoto Machida and controversial middleweight Chael Sonnen was "all but a done deal." That fight now looks to be off the table. MMA Junkie reports:
> 
> Sources close to the promotion today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that the fight was briefly entertained but did not become a reality after being heavily rumored for the fall, possibly at UFC 136.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/7/6/2262860/ufc-chael-sonnen-vs-lyoto-machida-off


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sources: Chael Sonnen vs. Lyoto Machida not on UFC's fall docket*



> A fight between onetime middleweight challenger Chael Sonnen (25-11-1 MMA, 4-4 UFC) and former light-heavyweight champion Lyoto Machida (17-2 MMA, 9-2 UFC) is not happening.
> 
> Sources close to the promotion today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that the fight was briefly entertained but did not become a reality after being heavily rumored for the fall, possibly at UFC 136.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24289/sou...campaign=Feed:+mmajunkie+(MMAjunkie.com+Feed)


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I defend Sonnen?
> 
> I know what he can do and how good of a Wrestler he actually is. I just appreciate his skills.
> 
> I would do the same thing with Nick Diaz if it were the case.. but unfortunetly it's not!!


You're defending him being one of the best MMA wrestlers in the sport. 

Yet he can't defend a submission? No way that's even good MMA wrestling. 

Mayhem Miller said it perfectly in his interview with the Voice, "Sonnen's shot off a punch is probably the best in the sport, but that's pretty much all he's got."


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> You're defending him being one of the best MMA wrestlers in the sport.
> 
> Yet he can't defend a submission? No way that's even good MMA wrestling.
> 
> Mayhem Miller said it perfectly in his interview with the Voice, "Sonnen's shot off a punch is probably the best in the sport, but that's pretty much all he's got."


Yea and that exactly is Wrestling!!:confused05:



I know he won't take Machida down and I know Machida would submit him. 

Machida is just exceptional grappler!

It needs to happen!! I still have lots of hopes for it.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Dana the fans have spoken! 

Make it happen


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea and that exactly is Wrestling!!:confused05:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think all wrestling is, is securing a takedown? And you say others don't know anything about MMA...

Doesn't matter now. Fights not happening anyway.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> You're defending him being one of the best MMA wrestlers in the sport.
> 
> Yet he can't defend a submission? No way that's even good MMA wrestling.
> 
> Mayhem Miller said it perfectly in his interview with the Voice, "Sonnen's shot off a punch is probably the best in the sport, but that's pretty much all he's got."


Chael Sonnen dominated Yushin Okami, Nate Marquardt, Dan Miller with this "Wrestling". He also dominated Anderson Silva for 24 minutes. I imagine Anderson Silva is alot better of his back then Lyoto Machida is. Chael Sonnen takes this fight and it wont even be that hard. Wrestling ISNT defending submissions. You are COMPLETELY of basis on that. Defending Submissions is SUB DEFENSE. That is completely separate from wrestling, take some wrestling courses and lets see if they even bring up submissions, much less submission defense. Chael Sonnen has some of the BEST wrestling in MMA and he is absolutely the most active fighter in the full guard. If you think otherwise it is just because you dislike Chael Sonnen and not because there are any facts to prove your point.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> You think all wrestling is, is securing a takedown? And you say others don't know anything about MMA...
> 
> Doesn't matter now. Fights not happening anyway.


I could have been talking to a wall just as well..


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

It sucks so bad that this fight isn't gonna go down ...


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

The real question is who does Machida fight now? He is in quite the quandary, any worthy opponent is already locked up. The only other option with out a longer lay off would be Tito since he didn't really get hurt in his match against Bader. They did fight over 3 years ago so maybe its not such a bad idea. And being Bader couldn't get the job done, maybe Lyoto could "retire" another legend.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/news/24289/sou...campaign=Feed:+mmajunkie+(MMAjunkie.com+Feed)


So that means CSAC can still stop Sonnen from fighting if they are not convinced of his rehabilitation? Its possible this soap opera can go on even longer? uhhhhhh...


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Chael Sonnen dominated Yushin Okami, Nate Marquardt, Dan Miller with this "Wrestling". He also dominated Anderson Silva for 24 minutes. I imagine Anderson Silva is alot better of his back then Lyoto Machida is. Chael Sonnen takes this fight and it wont even be that hard. Wrestling ISNT defending submissions. You are COMPLETELY of basis on that. Defending Submissions is SUB DEFENSE. That is completely separate from wrestling, take some wrestling courses and lets see if they even bring up submissions, much less submission defense. Chael Sonnen has some of the BEST wrestling in MMA and he is absolutely the most active fighter in the full guard. If you think otherwise it is just because you dislike Chael Sonnen and not because there are any facts to prove your point.


Sub defense is not part of MMA wrestling? And I supppose cage control isn't part of MMA wrestling either. :sarcastic12:

Chael's pure wrestling is great. That's not in question. But when he goes up against a JJ blackbelt *who is submission heavy*, he gets finished. Always. 



BobbyCooper said:


> I could have been talking to a wall just as well..


The feeling is mutual.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Chael Sonnen loses to Paul Harris 10 times out of 10. Not really relevant, just thought I'd throw it out there though.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

streetpunk08 said:


> Basically in order for Chael to get re-licensed in the state of California he needs to appear before the commission and explain why he lied and take responsibility. Most of the other state athletic commission's respect each others disciplinary actions and you can pretty much bet Nevada won't license him either until he explains himself. For some reason Chael is under the delusion that this is going to magically go away or everybody's just going to forget about it. If he would have just told the truth and admitted he lied he would have probably gotten another suspension and be free and clear by now.


I'm more surprised about the UFC promoting him while his CA license is revoked than Chael being down for it. Dana White said they wouldn't venue shop him until he cleared up his problems with the CSAC, even when his suspension was over. Oh well, suppose I shouldn't be too surprised.



BobbyCooper said:


> Sonnen has much better Top Control as Cain which = Wrestling more then passing somebodys guard. Also how do you know that Chael couldn't pass the guard with ease?? He is known for staying there and his GnP.
> 
> The Maia Takedown was an incredible Judo throw. This has Zero to do with Wrestling.
> 
> ...


Wrestling includes not getting thrown. There's a ton of cross over in judo and wrestling.

Btw, I know you probably mean that Sonnen relys on shooting instead of clinching for takedowns in MMA, but his biggest accolades in the wrestling world were in GR, not freestyle or folkstyle.



Bonnar426 said:


> So that means CSAC can still stop Sonnen from fighting if they are not convinced of his rehabilitation? Its possible this soap opera can go on even longer? uhhhhhh...


They don't have the power to mandate that he not fight in Texas, even when he was suspended. Then it was technically up to each commission if they would honor the suspension, though it seems they all do.

But now that his suspension is over, he's off the list where commissions de facto automatically ban him. Now he's on a list that just asks the commissions to contact the CSAC before they grant him a license, so the commission can be made aware of why the CSAC won't license him.

These two states have been in this situation twice before that I can recall. Most recently with Josh Barnett. He wasn't still suspended by the CSAC, but wasn't willing to meet with them to get his license reinstated. Texas cleared him. And last year Texas granted a license to Antonio Margarito after his suspension was over, though his license was still revoked after he had been suspended by the CSAC for having plastered handwraps.

In short, Texas will license anyone who isn't suspended, no matter how many times or how seriously they've cheated. They're a joke of a commission, maybe the worst state commission in the U.S., and considering the average commission is abyssmal, that actually seems like an achievement. Sonnen will undoubtedly be welcomed as another embarrassment they can rubber-stamp.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I would love to see Henderson vs Machida, maybe he'll be the first to tko him. Henderson would give him a run for his money though (chin, power, explosiveness, wrestling ability etc..). I would still pick Machida however to win that fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soakked said:


> I would love to see Henderson vs Machida, maybe he'll be the first to tko him. Henderson would give him a run for his money though (chin, power, explosiveness, wrestling ability etc..). I would still pick Machida however to win that fight.


He would look no better then Randy in there. All he has is a right hand lol

Slowmotion for Lyoto!!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man the ufc is scared of taking risk all this superfight bs is just a publicity stun. 
Silva vs Gsp overdue by 3 years
Brock vs fedor..overdue
Silva vs Jones...
Now a fight which was the closest thing to a super fight and both fighter would do they say no.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The karate kid just dodged the bullet that would have sent him straight to strikeforce and getting slowmotion KO'd by Dan.:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Man the ufc is scared of taking risk all this superfight bs is just a publicity stun.
> Silva vs Gsp overdue by 3 years
> Brock vs fedor..overdue
> Silva vs Jones...
> Now a fight which was the closest thing to a super fight and both fighter would do they say no.


I agree.. they never pull it out of their asses.. it's a shame :thumbsdown:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> The karate kid just dodged the bullet that would have sent him straight to strikeforce and getting slowmotion KO'd by Dan.:thumb02:


lol u lost ur damn mind, the karate kid would whoop chael sonnen's ass. If sonnen was to fight machida i am confident that sonnen has a better chance at failing another durg test than he does winning the fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> lol u lost ur damn mind, the karate kid would whoop chael sonnen's ass. If sonnen was to fight machida i am confident that sonnen has a better chance at failing another durg test than he does winning the fight.


he's just trolling man like in every other Machida Thread so far..


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> he's just trolling man like in every other Machida Thread so far..


i know he is but trolling is a skilled, just look at chael sonnen. I don't know exactly what the man did but out of any mma fighter right now i would pay to see him fight just to see him get his ass kick.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

yes... anyone who thinks Machida could lose is an obvious troll ....is obvious?:laugh:

only in fanboy world


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> yes... anyone who thinks Machida could lose is an obvious troll ....is obvious?:laugh:
> 
> only in fanboy world


i think he can lose to plenty of people but chael sonnen is not one of them. Chael sonnen hits with just as much force of betty white. He can't defend submissions, if he chases machida around he gonna get koed. Finally chael sonnen has never deafted a brazilian with a black belt in bjj. I don;t count the second fihlo fight as that man was high and out of his mind and still could not get finish by sonnen.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> yes... anyone who thinks Machida could lose is an obvious troll ....is obvious?:laugh:
> 
> only in fanboy world


Indeed.


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> i think he can lose to plenty of people but chael sonnen is not one of them. Chael sonnen hits with just as much force of betty white. He can't defend submissions, if he chases machida around he gonna get koed. Finally chael sonnen has never deafted a brazilian with a black belt in bjj. I don;t count the second fihlo fight as that man was high and out of his mind and still could not get finish by sonnen.


sonnen has never been ko'd and never will be, dan and him are very similar in their losses and styles and neither has been ko'd, except fedor might change that because of dan accepting a superfight with a legendary heavyweight. you name one person at mw that can ko chael provided they can unlikely keep it standing too


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

joestevens said:


> sonnen has never been ko'd and never will be, dan and him are very similar in their losses and styles and neither has been ko'd, except fedor might change that because of dan accepting a superfight with a legendary heavyweight. you name one person at mw that can ko chael provided they can unlikely keep it standing too


Anderson silva-if he comes in healthy and looking to ko him.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

i really dislike machida but i see him taking this fight pretty easily so much in fact that i dont really care to see it. 

this is not to take anything aay from chael it is just that the style of machida is tailor made to beat chael

bobby i cant believe im siding with you on a fight  i need to go lay down now my head hurts


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> So that means CSAC can still stop Sonnen from fighting if they are not convinced of his rehabilitation? Its possible this soap opera can go on even longer? uhhhhhh...


Tell me about it. Someone drop a bomb on that whole commission.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

So undecided on this fight. Theres very good arguments coming from both sides. The way I'm seeing it...

Lyoto had good TDD but, Chael sets up his TDs differently to others Machida has fought so it will be interesting how Lyoto deals with that. He certainly can, whether he will remains to be seen.

Chael will only win by decision. Hes not gonna knock Machida out or submit him. Thsi gives Machida an advantage in that the takedown and the barrage of punches used as a set up is the only thing he has to avoid. Chael meanwhile, he can get knocked out from any angle on the feet. Machidas trips are also good so Sonnen might have to keep an eye out for them too. 

I'm going with a Machida TKO in r4. Chael will do probably do something similar he did to Andy up until then.


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

Tyson Fury said:


> So undecided on this fight. Theres very good arguments coming from both sides. The way I'm seeing it...
> 
> Lyoto had good TDD but, Chael sets up his TDs differently to others Machida has fought so it will be interesting how Lyoto deals with that. He certainly can, whether he will remains to be seen.
> 
> ...


guys you didnt see the stann vs sonnen thread or any mma news website, machida vs sonnen not happening stann vs sonnen is


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

M_D said:


> i really dislike machida but i see him taking this fight pretty easily so much in fact that i dont really care to see it.
> 
> this is not to take anything aay from chael it is just that the style of machida is tailor made to beat chael
> 
> bobby i cant believe im siding with you on a fight  i need to go lay down now my head hurts


Ok, why do you dislike a human being like Lyoto??


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

xeberus said:


> Sig bet? And as many credits bet as you want?
> 
> Err I only sig bet paid members, but if you get paid I shall re-issue the challenge! However I'll bet you any # of creds on this fight


Sig Bet any time Sonnen > Machida all day.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Sig Bet any time Sonnen > Machida all day.


He said he will only sig bet payed members.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> S*onnen has much better Top Control as Cain which = Wrestling more then passing somebodys guard. *Also how do you know that Chael couldn't pass the guard with ease?? He is known for staying there and his GnP.
> 
> The Maia Takedown was an incredible Judo throw. This has Zero to do with Wrestling.
> 
> ...


That's an odd if not erroneous statement. Other than holding down Nate Marquardt and fending off a couple of tight gullotines, one of which actually led to a sweep and Anderson Silva with broken ribs, he hasn't really done much to deserve that honour. Especially considering Cain manages equally crushing top control all the while slicing through guards, gaining dominant positions and stopping people a la Ben Rothwell and Jake O Brien.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Isn't Sonnen fighting Stann now? So the machida debate or sig bets are useless at least for now.....


----------

